

Eken M001, 7" Android tablet for $100 - bseo
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Eken-Android-Google-Tablet-iPad,10274.html

======
gdee
Beware. That resolution might mean that the screen was produced for landscape
viewing. If that's true, it will be quite horrible to use in portrait. It will
show slightly different colors to each of your eyes which will make the screen
seem slightly semitransparent and silvery. I have this problem with a Sandisk
Sansa mp3 player I have.

~~~
bseo
That's a good point, I guess the orientation of the subpixels could make
things weird.

They show both portrait and landscape mode in the video and it doesn't look
like there's a problem though.

------
lsb
_Internet and network connectivity is achieved through the device's docking
station (Ethernet 10/100 and 802.11b/g)._

No free-range internet? That's disappointing.

~~~
bseo
The WIFI is on-board. Ethernet,usb,etc are supposed to be provided through a
docking station (which I haven't seen anywhere). If you view the video
included in the article, they mention this as well as point out the WIFI led
on the device.

------
bseo
Found a good website that sells all these new tablets/UMPCs/MIDs coming out of
China: <http://www.merimobiles.com/Computer_products_s/176.htm>

There are 6 devices with wifi and touchscreens for less than $200.

This website has videos and ifnormation on a lot of new devices:
<http://www.shanzai.com/>

------
bseo
You can buy it for $130 plus free shipping at: [http://www.pandawill.com/mini-
ipad-notebook-7-inch-wifi-grav...](http://www.pandawill.com/mini-ipad-
notebook-7-inch-wifi-gravity-sensor-white_p35416.html)

It comes with Android 1.6 but there's a comment on the above website saying it
can be upgraded. You can also find it for less than $100 on sites like
alibaba.com and dhgate.com but you will have to buy more than one unit.

~~~
jacquesm
Make sure you check out how to import it so that you won't end up paying a
large amount of duty if you order stuff like this from abroad.

~~~
bseo
At my current location in Europe, low cost items usually pass through customs
without a lot of extra tax, although sometimes it comes down to luck. Should
be 20%-25% total if they decide to tax it.

On a sidenote, the seller I linked to is flexible about what price they stick
on your package. You don't want to overdo it though, otherwise you might end
up paying even more tax than normal.

~~~
jacquesm
I got slapped with a hefty charge a few weeks ago just because some HN'er sent
me a usb stick in the mail (insured). Beware!

~~~
bseo
Tax for just a USB stick sent by a friend? Ouch. I'm curious , what was the
origin/destination of the package?

~~~
jacquesm
Origin USA, destination Netherlands.

~~~
gdee
I don't know about Netherlands, but in Spain you can contest any customs tax.
They send you a printed form to fill if you want to contest it in the same
envelope where they send you the invoice for the tax. Things can't be very
different there.

